# Ibs and work



## Jus13 (Jun 30, 2014)

Just wanted to know what sort of jobs people have with ibs, I've been in retail my entire working life with a variety of jobs mainly pharmacy but all are standing. My current one is still making me stressed and the bathroom is gross I think it's time to move on after 8 months of suffering, suggestions appreciated


----------



## IHeartRinoa (Jul 17, 2014)

Retail, thankfully attacks at work have been far enough apart so as to not cause me any hassle, i usually get afternoon shifts so that helps, my condition is worse in the mornings.


----------



## bv03 (Aug 10, 2014)

i have tutored and been a receptionist and tutoring was easier for me, it was only a few hours at a time and not stressful. being a medical receptionist was extremely stressful for me especially because it was so disorganized and had to pretty much train myself


----------



## lasdoe (Jan 28, 2015)

I work in a call center and can go to the restroom as needed as I am allowed of the phones for a total of 1 hour of my 8 hour day.


----------



## john raven (May 23, 2015)

i stopped working because of ibs.......................and now i am jobless and broke................


----------



## Sarahjane1985 (Jun 4, 2015)

I work in an office, i know there is access to many bathrooms and i try to keep it hidden as i am a private person. I had to move departments within the same company about a year back as I was diagnosed while in an entirely different role and there was no understanding of my situation.

My new manager is understanding to a point but as this is the invisible disease it is often hard for them to understand.

I think that if you are uncomfortable in your job it is not going to help your situation, it certainly did not help mine. You have to put your health first and do something you feel more comfortable doing and hopefully find someone more understanding of your situation. Even if occasionally you do have to remind them.

I hope by now you have found something to help you or a nice job that suits your personal needs.


----------



## Alex of the Struggle (Jun 20, 2015)

I work as an overnight stocker, the pain after a bm is sometimes crippling. Incomplete feeling. On top of that, testicle seems to become sore and achy after a bm. 
One of the most annoying symptoms I've been experiencing is burping constantly for sometimes as long as 2-3 hours after bm. 
Doctor appointment in a few days, 
The struggle is real on my end folks.


----------

